# RW1....new to the hobby



## RW1 (Nov 15, 2016)

hi , my name is Robert & I recently became interested in bottles & glass collecting .  their is so much to learn , I've been reading articles online , looking at various websites devoted to bottles & glass , etc, etc .   I haven't decided yet on what to collect since their are so many speciality areas one can delve into . I'm really looking forward to my new hobby of collecting bottles / glass .   just wanted to pop in & introduce myself & just say hi , i'll be seeing you all in the forums .:flag:


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 15, 2016)

Welcome. I also am Robert.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 15, 2016)

Welcome, Do you have a small bottle collection now? LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 16, 2016)

Welcome and do pop in once in awhile. Ask questions, we all like to help if we can.
Jim


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 17, 2016)

Good Day! Glad you found the bottle bug. Whatever you start collecting it should be enjoyable. You will see me mostly in the soda section. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello and Welcome Robert. My names Kevin. I mostly dive for bottles(no poison ivy underwater). Welcome to the hobby its 
awesome!! Happy Hunting and Learning


----------

